# Rome 390's or Targa's?



## Redversusblue (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm looking to buy some new bindings. My current setup is a Ride Kink 156w with Ride Ex's. I've narrowed down my decision to either the Rome 390's or Targa's, but i can't really decide. I ride mainly park, and i just would like an opinion on which would interface better. If anyone has any other opinions on a solid binding, i'm really open to anything.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I've never ridden Targas, but I hear they're stiffer than the 390s, also the big difference to consider is the cant bed system. If thats not appealing then go with the 390s, if it is but you still want a softer binding, then take a look at the 390 bosses. I ride bosses and they're pretty awesome. The cant bed really helps with the knees and then if you're riding a rocker it really helps with tip to tail power. The flex is fairly soft, but I can still ride the whole mountain.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

ptapia said:


> I've never ridden Targas, but I hear they're stiffer than the 390s, also the big difference to consider is the cant bed system. If thats not appealing then go with the 390s, if it is but you still want a softer binding, then take a look at the 390 bosses. I ride bosses and they're pretty awesome. The cant bed really helps with the knees and then if you're riding a rocker it really helps with tip to tail power. The flex is fairly soft, but I can still ride the whole mountain.


Pretty much, although they are softer than targas you dont give up much.. Boss are definitly all mountain


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Definitely 390 Boss on the Kink, the Targas would be too stiff. While you can make the Targa's ankle strap as soft as the 390, the highbacks are significantly stiffer on the Targas.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> Definitely 390 Boss on the Kink, the Targas would be too stiff. While you can make the Targa's ankle strap as soft as the 390, the highbacks are significantly stiffer on the Targas.


DrnkZag-Were the targas too stiff on your SL? I have some on my SL and they felt a bit much for the board. I threw the bosses on there now and rides much better. Im getting a premier and putting the targas on there instead


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

DrnknZag said:


> Definitely 390 Boss on the Kink, the Targas would be too stiff...


This ^

I've got Targas on my freeride board and 390 bosses on my all mountain and there is a pretty big difference in the stiffness and mobility that they allow. If you put Targas on the Kink, all you'll notice is the bindings. The 390 Boss will make for a better pairing.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

snowjab said:


> DrnkZag-Were the targas too stiff on your SL? I have some on my SL and they felt a bit much for the board. I threw the bosses on there now and rides much better. Im getting a premier and putting the targas on there instead


Yeah, I ended up getting a set of Ride Deltas for the SL and they match the flex of the board MUCH better. The Targas now reside on my Highlife. Not to say the Targas were TOO stiff for the SL, it just wasn't the setup I was looking for.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have some targas and i love them i ride 100% park and my presses have been good as ever with them. Also the response on them is absolutely amazing


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

alecdude88 said:


> i have some targas and i love them i ride 100% park and my presses have been good as ever with them. Also the response on them is absolutely amazing


this is utterly pointless advertising targas as a park binding... targa's are not a park binding for a reason.. {the stiffness resulting in higher hair-fraction response means the easier to FKITUP.}
bosses are easily, without question, THE park binding in this thread... targas are a more all mountain binding...

doesn't mean you can't take them in the park, but take them in the park, and the 390s in the park... same deck, you'll have much more success with the 390s.

that's how rome designed it to be.


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

51bombed said:


> this is utterly pointless advertising targas as a park binding... targa's are not a park binding for a reason.. {the stiffness resulting in higher hair-fraction response means the easier to FKITUP.}
> bosses are easily, without question, THE park binding in this thread... targas are a more all mountain binding...
> 
> doesn't mean you can't take them in the park, but take them in the park, and the 390s in the park... same deck, you'll have much more success with the 390s.
> ...


I don't think he was advertising them for the park, but stating his experience that he rides them in the park with good success. Of course I agree with you that the 390's are superior in this case.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

sketcheroo said:


> I don't think he was advertising them for the park, but stating his experience that he rides them in the park with good success. Of course I agree with you that the 390's are superior in this case.


Yes I was just pointing out, to someone who may not be fully aware of rome's lineup, the aspects of the two.

Both GREAT bindings... While both can be used in place of the others job on the mountain... Targa's are definitely not suited >AS WELL< for the park as the 390s... however the 390s are not >AL WELL< suited for hard charging some killer lines as the targa's.

I shoulda put it differently. Great bindings 

edit: i love them so much i have to add this
One thing I LOVE about Rome bindings... SUCH a customizable binding in the 390... {havent played with targas, only rode them on a friends board}
currently riding 2011 390's, but threw on my friends Yes I-Can't bed[from 390 bosses] for a 2 degree canted footbed.
Basically? 390 mod-boss lol


----------



## bocapita11 (Feb 26, 2011)

i also got the 390s this season. rode them for two weeks and i am really glad i bought them. they are pretty good for riding the whole mountain but i would say they are more on the all mountain freestyle side.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

the 390s are great and are more park oriented but targas are better for the big stuff in the park like youre 30-50 footers
390s: for youre shits and giggles, rails, jibbing 15-20 foot jumps
targas: for the big shit


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> While I totally get your point here and agree with it mostly, I want to point out that there are no absolutes. I am a Rome guy and know our local rep quite well. I started out with Arsenals, then went with the 390`s and finally picked up some Targas. The Targas are a half step between the the Arsenals and the 390`s in stiffness. I use the Arsenals on my split board and carving deck (stiff, Atomic Radon) I use the 390`s on all of my "all mountain and park boards but I have found the Targas to actually be better for me personally on my stiffer park board (Forum Destroyer) I have small size 8.5 feet and the 390`s on this deck are too soft for me. I threw threw the Targas on it and everything clicked.
> 
> My point is really that a lot depends on the park board and the rider.....:thumbsup:


thats true... i guess i should have pointed out, thats what its like for ME riding them... and what theyre more widely viewed as... Always exceptions with different variables though!


----------

